# Repair or Replace



## Pecos (Dec 29, 2021)

Usually, the decision to repair or replace is a fairly easy one and if the repair is fairly easy, I will generally go that route. Today I have one that is a bit more difficult to decide.

I have a 20-year-old Whirlpool dryer that has performed quite well for that entire period, and I have only had to work on it a couple of times. It still dries clothes, but the cutoff timer switch has died, and we have to remember to turn the thing of manually or it will run all night. Replacing that switch is something that I can easily do. 

I am however shocked by the lofty price of a new switch at $130 a pop. Replacing the entire 20-year-old dryer will cost about $750 and who knows what is likely to fail next in a machine this old. Furthermore, we are not taking this old dryer with us when we leave South Carolina for Washington State next year. 

I really expected a replacement switch to run less than $50. It bugs me, but I think that I will just continue to put up with the annoyance of having to watch the clock and turn this thing of manually. 

LOL. Am I just being stubborn out of irritation?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Wouldn't it be safer, to go ahead and replace the switch?
I understand the valid sticker shock, but perhaps the safety issue is worth the cost? 
Plus, you use that sort of appliance frequently enough, to warrant some expense, for your more at ease use of it , for hopefully another year.
I know, the switch does not come with a full appliance guarantee!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Am I just being stubborn out of irritation?



In my reply above, I avoided any answer to this question.


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2021)

At 20 years old, I wouldn't spend anything on repairs because (as you say) if something more expensive quits - like the motor - you will have wasted the $130.00 on the switch.  Then, you will say, "I should have put the money on a new dryer."  Plus, you're not taking the dryer with you when you move, so you'll be buying a new one anyway.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 29, 2021)

Since you are planning to move next year, I presume you will be selling your house? If so, then it would be a prudent investment to get a new dryer because it will be a good selling point. Just a thought.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 29, 2021)

I would get a new dryer.


----------



## Devi (Dec 29, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Furthermore, we are not taking this old dryer with us when we leave South Carolina for Washington State next year.


When next year — like next month, or next June?

If it's months from now, the choices are not having a dryer versus spending the $130. I know I'm stating the obvious, so, what @palides2021 and @terry123 said. I'd just get a new dryer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

I wouldn't bother to replace it, especially at that price. You're right...who knows what will go next and when. Given that you don't even plan to take it with you when you move adds another factor on the don't replace side. Maybe you or Mrs. Pecos can just set your alarm for when it's time to take the clothes out.  

I had a Whirlpool apartment sized electric dryer for about 25 years. Even though they are labeled apartment size, these dryers holds quite a bit. I finally had to replace it a couple of years ago. I think I paid somewhere in the high $400s to low $500s range for Sears brand. But it was made just like the Whirlpool...even the odd tear shaped lint trap, so I suspect it was made by Whirlpool.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Usually, the decision to repair or replace is a fairly easy one and if the repair is fairly easy, I will generally go that route. Today I have one that is a bit more difficult to decide.
> 
> I have a 20-year-old Whirlpool dryer that has performed quite well for that entire period, and I have only had to work on it a couple of times. It still dries clothes, but the cutoff timer switch has died, and we have to remember to turn the thing of manually or it will run all night. Replacing that switch is something that I can easily do.
> 
> ...


I would do the same, @Pecos .. how about getting an inexpensive egg-timer that will alert you when it's time to turn off the dryer .. oops! OED recommended an alarm already ..


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I am however shocked by the lofty price of a new switch at $130 a pop. Replacing the entire 20-year-old dryer will cost about $750 and who knows what is likely to fail next in a machine this old. Furthermore, we are not taking this old dryer with us when we leave South Carolina for Washington State next year.


You may've answered yer own question.
You don't wanna haul an old dryer across the country.
Use the egg timer 'til you move.
The new dryer delivered to the new residence, sounds pretty good


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2021)

I would try to squeeze a little more juice out of the lemon.

How about a timer?

https://www.amazon.com/Titan-Contro...t=&hvlocphy=1021048&hvtargid=pla-569435686686


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 29, 2021)

Things were made much better 20 years ago.  Check the price of a motor for it then decide but I have an old electric motor on a table saw that's over 50+ years old.  

  Things made nowadays don't last. Companies have learned to only build for "throwaways."  I've gone through 4 microwaves in the last 12 years.  Same with a dishwasher it lasted 8 years.  My new clothes dryer lasted 8 years.   

  I try to get them repaired the repairman says we can't get parts for those they are built as throwaways.   I look for parts on the Web.  Nothing found.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 29, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Usually, the decision to repair or replace is a fairly easy one and if the repair is fairly easy, I will generally go that route. Today I have one that is a bit more difficult to decide.
> 
> I have a 20-year-old Whirlpool dryer that has performed quite well for that entire period, and I have only had to work on it a couple of times. It still dries clothes, but the cutoff timer switch has died, and we have to remember to turn the thing of manually or it will run all night. Replacing that switch is something that I can easily do.
> 
> ...


What I would do is run with The Whirlpool but instead of trying to remember to switch it off manually run it through a plug in timer. Amazon sell them for less than ten pounds.

Sorry Aunt Bea, you're too quick for me.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Usually, the decision to repair or replace is a fairly easy one and if the repair is fairly easy, I will generally go that route. Today I have one that is a bit more difficult to decide.
> I am however shocked by the lofty price of a new switch at $130 a pop.
> 
> I agree that $130 seems a bit high for a timer/switch.  I assume you've checked sites like AppliancePartsPros.com and RepairClinic.com, etc.  I've used these sites many times, and they have the best prices.  You might also enter the P/N on Ebay and see if one is there....lots of people salvage useable parts and sell them there.


If this is an appliance that you don't plan to take with you when you move, spending $130 is hardly worth it.  Do some more searching for a usable part, or, like others have suggested, just get a cheap timer and use it.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 29, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Things were made much better 20 years ago.  Check the price of a motor for it then decide but I have an old electric motor on a table saw that's over 50+ years old.
> 
> Things made nowadays don't last. Companies have learned to only build for "throwaways."  I've gone through 4 microwaves in the last 12 years.  Same with a dishwasher it lasted 8 years.  My new clothes dryer lasted 8 years.
> 
> I try to get them repaired the repairman says we can't get parts for those they are built as throwaways.   I look for parts on the Web.  Nothing found.


It is sad that we have gotten into this place where our landfills are overwhelmed.


----------



## Jules (Dec 29, 2021)

Have you searched online for a used dryer?  
Some stores specialize in new scratch & dent.  
Usually there are Big sales for appliances in the new year.  Buy the least expensive you can find.  If someone else buys new at one of these sales, they may be listing theirs for sale.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 29, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Things made nowadays don't last. Companies have learned to only build for "throwaways."  I've gone through 4 microwaves in the last 12 years.  Same with a dishwasher it lasted 8 years.  My new clothes dryer lasted 8 years.


There's an expression that is used for that Tom: "Planned Obsolescence." Dyson has become a past master at it.


----------



## Lawrence (Dec 29, 2021)

They quit making parts for old appliences after a few years and go to newer style parts. I replaced the water pump on our Maytag washing machine and I was told that was the last pump in existance for that type of washing machine. The washer works now but sometimes it does not pump out after the rince cycle and then we have to select the rince cycle again and it finishes the rince cycle. So we are not going to spend any more money on parts for our washer and dryer anymore and we are going to run them till one of them dies and then buy new ones.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Pecos said:


> It is sad that we have gotten into this place where our landfills are overwhelmed.


This is one of the reasons that I myself, would buy a timer/part, if the rest of an appliance is running, and hope that the rest of the appliance will continue to run for a while longer;
And it might, as appliances made 20 years ago, hopefully were not made with as short a lifespan in mind, as more recent ones.

I like to repair things and use them, or have others use them, for as long as possible.  At least as long as they are working and useful, someone can use them, rather than more going to landfills, faster and sooner. They can be passed along, if operational and if I opt for a new one at some point.

And if something else breaks down in it, before I wished it would, oh well, I tried, and I succeeded in at least using it somewhat longer, and I can then decide anew, whether it's time to junk it.

But I do understand the other stated points of view too!
And the validity of setting other priorities, and different folks putting their values in different orders, and each of us making decisions and exceptions, as we see best for our situation. 

For myself, using a timer (that alerts, or better yet, shuts it off)
 would be my 2nd choice, if I just didn't find a part, or at a price I could get used to and accept.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 29, 2021)

Devi said:


> When next year — like next month, or next June?
> 
> If it's months from now, the choices are not having a dryer versus spending the $130. I know I'm stating the obvious, so, what @palides2021 and @terry123 said. I'd just get a new dryer.


Oh, the dryer is usable, it just doesn’t stop on its own. The little motor that drives the count down timer is broken. Apparently this is a fairly common problem. We just have to remember to stop it manually.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Oh, the dryer is usable, it just doesn’t stop on its own. The little motor that drives the count down timer is broken. Apparently this is a fairly common problem. We just have to remember to stop it manually.


If you've got the Make/Model/Part Number, search EBAY.  There are always people selling used/salvaged parts there for a fraction of a new one.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 30, 2021)

When we made a coast to coast move a number of years ago we calculated the cost for moving every large piece of furniture/equipment.  We were amazed at the number of things that were left behind and simply replaced at the other end due to transportation costs.

Just another factor to consider in your cost/benefit.risk analysis.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 30, 2021)

Check out FB market place, or Craigs List, You can find good used machines for free or very cheap. It's my experience the old ones hold up much better than the newer stuff. Mike


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

@Pecos, are you sounding like Deb or am I still half asleep.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> If you've got the Make/Model/Part Number, search EBAY.  There are always people selling used/salvaged parts there for a fraction of a new one.


I will give that a shot.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Pecos, are you sounding like Deb or am I still half asleep.


LOL,
I think that I might be just a bit irritated that the price of this little motor driven switch is so unbelievably high. It appears to be a high failure item, they have us over a barrel, and they know it. The work involved in actually replacing it looks like a piece of cake and there are a lot of videos about it. 
LOL, if you are half asleep, take advantage of it. We are in the middle of a serious thunderstorm right now.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Appliances should be replaced; they're usually not worth repairing - much like bad husbands & wives.
Good spouses are worth repairing.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 30, 2021)

Tommy said:


> When we made a coast to coast move a number of years ago we calculated the cost for moving every large piece of furniture/equipment.  We were amazed at the number of things that were left behind and simply replaced at the other end due to transportation costs.
> 
> Just another factor to consider in your cost/benefit.risk analysis.


That is absolutely true and it is a significant factor.


----------

